# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اصدق التعازي للشيخ طارق حامد في وفاة شقيقه

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نشاطر الحبيب الشيخ طارق حامد الاحزان في وفاة شقيقه المغفور له باذن الله تعالى
فتح الله حامد خليفة 
وان يلهم الشيخ طارق والاسرة الصبر والسلوان وحسن العزاء

نسأل الله أن يتغمده بواسع رحمته ويسكنه فسيح جناته مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين 

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون


*

----------


## redstar

*رحمه الله رحمة واسعة واسكنه الجنة مع الشهداء والصالحين ، انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
احسن الله عزاءكم
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
ربنا يرحمه رحمة واسعة ونسأل الله له الرحمة والمغفرة
تعازيي للأخ طارق وللأسرة الكريمة
...
*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*نسال الله ان يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته مع الصدقين والشهداء
                        	*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*أنا لله وانا اليه راجعون
له الرحمه والمغفرة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ  الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُم مُّصِيبَةٌ قَالُواْ إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ
نسأل الله ان يرحمه رحمة واسعة ويغفر له ويجعل مثواه روضة من رياض الجنة 
خالص التعازي للأخ الحبيب طارق وللأسرة الكريمة
*

----------

